# Cost Of Bloodworms???



## BIG Bear (May 1, 2003)

Question,

I went to Tochterman's last weekend for the first time and got 2 doz bloods. $7.50 a doz! I never asked the price before I aksed for the worms. I didn't see any prices posted. The good thing is that they were 99% fat ones.

The question is, is that their normal price, or did the sales person see someone he didn't recognize as a regular, and overcharged me on purpose?

I'm not mad, but I would like to know for comparision with other locations. The bad part is that I wanted to fish so bad that one weekend, that I almost paid $8.00 for a bag of 10 DEAD bloodworms at the 7Eleven near SPSP......


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi BIG Bear,

Tochterman's is considered by many people on this board, from the Balto. area, to be one of the best fishing/bait shops around.
$7.50 is the going rate for a dozen blood worms around here. I pay $8.00/doz. for good to great bloods at the Fishing Shop on Rt.40 in Middle River. Also, from talking to other board members, Tochterman's puts the bloods in a "brine?" solution, which helps to keep them in good shape for 2-3 weeks. Most other bait shops do not do this. You weren't ripped off and I think other members who actually shop there would say you went to the right place.

Blue Heron


----------



## jeffintime (Nov 15, 2003)

Where is this place located? and what time do they open?


----------



## BIG Bear (May 1, 2003)

Tochterman's

Is located at:
1925 Eastern Avenue
Baltimore, MD 21231
410-327-6942


They had nice FAT worms there last Saturday.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I looked up the directions and that's pretty far. Great for those coming from downtown Baltimore though.


----------



## jeffintime (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah I did the same... looks like its Angler's for me.


----------

